# Newbie Question: Please help me set up my HT using USD audio Waveguides A-700



## Naru177 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello All!

First off, I'd like to commend this forum and members for the abundance of quality knowledge! 

So here's my project/dilemma. I have a pair of USD audio waveguides A-700 that I had in my car (got broken into and all of my components were stolen...luckily the bastards didn't see the horns) and would like to create a HT starting from these waveguides. Do any of you have any experience setting up such waveguides for use in HT? How would they sound if connected to a AVR or pre/pro + power amp? 

I also would need to get some mids to accompany these waveguides. Do you think it's wise/worth it to make a custom box that will enclose these waveguides with some mids speakers? I wonder how these would sound...

In the long run, insisting on using these waveguides may create more work but I would like to see how they would sound in HT rather than just selling them. Of course the acoustics of a >2500 cu ft great room are completely different from the small enclosure of a car but these waveguides sure sounded great in my car and I guess my curiosity is getting the best of me haha.

Any help would be much appreciated!

Cheers,

Naru177


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, Naru177!

We need to know the what the dispersion characteristics of the horn are, then match this to the dispersion of a good midbass driver at the crossover. At 110 dB sensitivity, you are going to have to pad that bad boy down. An 18" wide horn is a bit unwieldy.

I am going to move this to the DIY forum to get you more exposure to members that can help you best.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Naru177 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for replying and forwarding the thread to an appropriate location 

So I don't know the specs of the dispersion characteristics but here are the specs of the horns: 

The USD Audio A-700 WaveGuide sets a new standard for reproduction accuracy in a horn loaded compression driver.

Key features of the USD Audio WaveGuide A-700:

1" Compression Driver
1.75" Aluminum Diaphram
RotoMount
Frequency Response: 800Hz to 20kHz
Recommend Crossover Frequency: 800Hz.
Power Handling: 100 watts RMS
Sensitivity: 110dB 1w/M
Nominal Impedence: 8 ohms
Size: 2.5" high x 18" wide x 10" deep
Magnetic Copper Shorting Ring for improved high frequency performance 

WaveGuides provide improved sound, imaging and staging with:

On axis response with minimum Pathlength offset. Just like your home stereo, the speakers are facing you - not each other.
Patented Design.
The unique AccuCurve™ Len returns lower distortion than any other horn loaded compression driver (HLCD), while Improving frequency response and power handling.
Radical "Recurved" Guide Body - Improves Imaging and Staging.
World Class manufacturing Techniques like High-pressure Injection Molding insures consistent quality of the WaveGuides. WaveGuides are Easy & Fast to install: 

Definitely eager to the fun started  Thanks again!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS and best of luck with your Build.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

